# FS: 10 P. Acei 1-1.5" $2 ea, makin room for new nyererei's



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

I have roughly 10, 3/4 inch long P. Acei yellow tail babies for sale, asking $2each.
i live in kerrisdale in vancouver
pics of them getting along fine with electric yellows:

http://img199.imageshack.us/i/img1295fn.jpg/
http://img248.imageshack.us/i/img1296q.jpg/
http://img717.imageshack.us/f/img1297j.jpg/


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

its kind of ironic that yo contacted me for these cause Ive been looking for some to buy other then the ones at petsmart hahah....


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

I ordered some africans into aquariums west about 8 months ago or so, 4 of them were Acei and went on to give me 3 batches of fry. The latest batch was over 70 from a single female!
I also have 1m/3f 1.5" electric yellows in there, the purple/yellow goes great together.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Thats awesome 70 from one female is a huge number, I already have 3 full grown electric yellow labs and Im going to stick with just the acei for now, until I get my 90 up and running


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

added some pictures


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

so what do you feed couple week old fry, and how long does it take for them to reach the 1" mark? I have a breeding net they can be kept in till big enough to fend for themselves Im just curious


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hikari first bites for the first week or two then crushed up NLS cichlid pellets.
getting them from fry to 1" id say roughly 3 months, and the first couple weeks you need to be extremely careful not to overfeed as it can be fatal for them.
I only keep them separated until about half an inch though, my setup has lots of little holes and caves for them and my electric yellows thus far have not been nipping at them, before tho when i still had the mother and father they would go for them, strangely enough.
within the next 6 months as this batch starts to mature and start breeding (i want to breed the electric yellows too) I want to get a 10 gallon tank for growing out the fry.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

hahah now Im afraid to take the new fry and will probably wind up taking the bigger ones


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thats probably smart tbh, a couple people have come by now and i just have about 5 left of the 1 inch ones which im going to keep for the next round of breeding and there are still ~20 3/4 inch ones in there. and ~60 fry.

occasionally in the mornings one of the fry will be dead and i suck him up with a pipette and put him in the main tank and it promptly disapears. this third batch tho have been MUCH more resilient than the first two, much fewer dead ones, I heard from my biology prof at college (she used to breed cichlids) that as the cichlids get more experienced breeding they tend to have not only more fry but also healthier fry and that certainly seems to be the case.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Bump.................


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

only about a dozen left.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

what are the fry looking like at this point?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

there are only 2 fry left, theyre a bit bigger and have some dark stripes on them.
theres about 10 (plus 8 ive set aside for a friend) acei 1-1.5" left. if any of these 10 are leftover on thursday im going to give him those ones too. also the number could go down slowly i looked at my nyererei cichlid yesterday and one of the smallest babies' tailfin was hanging out of his mouth for a good hour while he waited for the first half to digest, hes a machine!
heres a pic: http://img697.imageshack.us/f/img1304sh.jpg/
and what he will look like when older: http://www.cichlidkingdom.com/images/12651790775341048876655.jpeg

http://www.fiskabur.is/myndir_vefur/Fiskar/Siklidur/Victoria/nyererei/ffiiiska (59).JPG

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1664


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

my male nyererei has another tailfin hanging out of his mouth :/ im going to put them all up in a floating breeder pen
-1 acei


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

i thought you had 70 newly swimming fry though


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Brisch said:


> i thought you had 70 newly swimming fry though


i did but that was over a week ago, several people have come by now to buy these.
I think teal'c might be picking up the last of the 2nd batch today.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i did but that was over a week ago, several people have come by now to buy these.
> I think teal'c might be picking up the last of the 2nd batch today.


I can come by right now to get these guys, call me 778 888 1439.

thanks

teal'c AKA Jason


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Teal'c said:


> I can come by right now to get these guys, call me 778 888 1439.
> 
> thanks
> 
> teal'c AKA Jason


Boo on you jason I wanted these hahah


----------

